# Hilfe Schaltung für LED ... Dringend



## Rollroll (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo Elektrofreaks! Suche für heute noch online weibliche oder mänliche Unterstützung für ein Platinen-Layout für eine LED-Schaltung .... kann mir wer helfen und knobelt gern weil die schwirigkeit ist das ganze ohne Brücken hinzubekommen. /w me bin ca 17.00 Uhr online. Lg


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juli 2011)

Da schließe ich mich an.

Bin Morgen bis 17:00 Uhr im Büro. Könnte eine weibliche oder männliche Fachkraft meine Arbeit bis- sagen wir 16:00 Uhr- durchführen?
Sollte alles fertig werden, da ich nächste Woche im Urlaub bin.

HILFE! DRINGEND! das schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Aventinus (20 Juli 2011)

bis 17:00?

Verpolt, da kann ich leider nicht helfen. Muss mal dringend ...., könnte aber ab exakt 17:00 LED-Schaltungen entwerfen - auch ohne Brücken. *ROFL*

PS: mit weiblich kann ich nicht dienen, sehe aber trotzdem verdampt gut aus *ROFL*


----------



## volker (20 Juli 2011)

da vermutlich niemand deine arbeit erledingen möchte kannst es ja mal hiermit probieren
http://www.cadsoft.de/downloads/


----------



## Rollroll (20 Juli 2011)

also ich hab ja die schaltung da nun muss ich sie layouten auf der platine und morgen früh löten


----------



## Rollroll (20 Juli 2011)

Also schaltplan vorhanden nur layout auf ner platine mit bestimmten raster...... sorry bin neuling mache gerade ne umschulung als mechatroniker  lieben dank für die antworten


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juli 2011)

dann wär ja schonmal der Plan das mindeste was du liefern musst!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rollroll (20 Juli 2011)

moment


----------



## Rollroll (20 Juli 2011)

wäre toll wenn jemand die Muse hat um 9 muss ich anfangen ....  aber war je meine schuld bisschen Missverständnisse trotzdem vielen lieben dank


----------



## Buschmann (21 Juli 2011)

Also bei einer Lochstreifenplatine wäre das ja vielleicht eine Herausforderung gewesen... Aber bei deiner Platine, da kannst du die Bauteile ja (fast) wie im Schaltplan anordnen - langweilig! ;-)

Ups ich sehe grade, "ohne Brücken". Das bedeutet ja, dass du mehrere Bauteil-Pins in ein Loch stecken musst... Wenn man euch so einen Quatsch beibringt, dann `Gute Nacht`. 

Stell die "Lösung" anschliessend doch auch bitte mal hir rein!

Gruß
Buschmann


----------



## cas (25 Juli 2011)

ich geh davon aus, dass er auf der Oberseite der Platine keine Brücken machen soll. 

MfG CAS


----------



## Zottel (25 Juli 2011)

Lösungsmöglichkeiten:

a) mit CAD:
Du könntest dem Link von Volker zu CAD-Soft folgen, EAGLE runterladen. 
1. Zeichne deinen Schaltplan im Schaltplan-Editor nach.
2. Schalte zur Board-Ansicht.
3. Wähle passende Gehäuse, so daß sie der Größe deiner Bauteile entsprechen.
4.Platziere die Bauteile.
5 Starte den Autorouter(nur Lötseite zulassen!).
Wiederhole 4 und 5 bis Autorouter ein 100%-Ergebnis liefert.
Löte deine Bauteile in der Anordnung von Schritt 4 auf deine Lochrasterplatte und löte blanken Draht nach dem Muster der Leiterbahnen auf. 

b) mit der Hand:
1 ) Zeichne deinen Schaltplan etwas um.
1a) Zeichne die Pins der ICs in der wirklichen Reihenfolge und Position.
1b) Ersetze die Masse-Symbole durch eine durchgehende Verbindung.
2) Nun schau, wo Kreuzungen vorliegen.
2a) Versuche sie durch verschieben eines Bauteils zu eliminieren. Beispiel: Verbindung vom Poti P nach Pin 3 vom 4001 kreuzt Zuleitung zu Pins 1+2 des 4001. Da mußt du nur das Poti rechts der Pins 1+2 anordnen, dann erledigt sich das.
2b) Versuche, sie durch ein ohnehin vorhandenes Bauteil zu realisieren: Wenn du in Schritt 1b die Emitter von T1 bis T4 verbunden hast, ergeben sich neue Kreuzungen. Statt Brücken zu ziehen, kannst du die 27k-Widerstände nutzen, um eine gemeinsame Zuleitung der Emitter zu "überspringen".

Benutze Fassungen für die ICs.


----------

